# Beech Natty from Bilbrey Slingshots of Tenn.



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

First off here is there Etsy site:

https://www.etsy.com/shop/BilbreySlingshots

They have lovely naturals at fantastic prices.

When I saw this fork I just had to have it. It is the perfect complement for the "pocket natty" I traded Tony the Slinger for.

It has unbelievable symmetry and at the price I saw it at I didn't hesitate.

What I didn't expect was what I would find in the box:

Everything was tucked into a handmade genuine leather pouch made by the maker's wife.










Inside was a bundle of goodness and even a handwritten letter that included a little shooting advice for people not used to OTT slingshots. A very nice touch.










There was a very nice canvas ammo bag with some marbles. And it was banded up with 1" TBG ready to go.










Like my other natural, this one is surprisingly light and I was hitting bullseyes right away. I shoot intuitive so I needed no time to get used to it. I just started destroying a can right off.








































I could not be more pleased. This is one of those rare occasions where you feel like you got more than you paid for.

Thank you Bilbrey for a great slingshot, and please thank your wife for the bag. I will treasure them both for years.

Shooting video to come...


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey (Dec 6, 2013)

So glad you like this! Can't wait to see the shooting video.


----------

